# HELP! What's wrong with my Clarion CD player???



## gowestwardho (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there anything I can do for this other than wasting $80 bucks on a new CD player? I have a Clarion AM/FM/CD and ALL I REALLY USE IT FOR is to play from my iPOD (I really don't need the CD). Anyway the problem is that very often the only way to get the unit to turn on is TO BANG THE HELL OUT OF IT. I know there must be a short or corroded contact or something inside the unit but I would not know how to locate it. It is not the fuse and not the ground. Sometimes it'll come on if I bang on the fiberglass helm just around the unit and other times I need reach up inside and hit the CD unit itself from the backside. ANY IDEAS WHAT I CAN DO TO FIX THIS???? Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Does it stay on when you do get it to work? How are the after market wires connected? Good clean crimps? They are many variables here, you just need to narrow it down. Like what is the make of the car? Is there a CD still in the player sitting there, not able to remove it but just enough to stop the unit from playing anything. What about the radio? Same problem?
Who installed it? Can you take it back to them for a rework? Fill in the blanks, more than likely if you remove the unit set it down turn the car on, then wiggle the wires ones at a time. See if this helps you out, also use a flash light to look into the CD slot see if there is something in there.
Post back.......


----------

